# Not asking for sex



## Rango (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, kind of a spin-off to the "Ask for sex" thread.

This one focuses on, for men;
Wanting sex from your wife, but not asking for it, but get it anyway.

It seems like there might be somekind of Force at work here with some couples, how do you guys do it, whats the secret?

My wife never has to ask for it, she just comes out of the shower naked or something..."Ok, Im in says me".

Not sure if that would work for me, & plus the wife seems to initiate sex the most, I think she can tell I want it...but then again I want it everyday, so it no secret to her. Due to the fact that she initiates it the most, most likely waiting for me to ask for it, I think she actually wants me to ask for it. For some stupid reason, I'm usually kinda reserved from asking for it, "_ah, she probably doesnt want me right now_ So, we end up going to be without because I didnt ask, then she might think I dont want her.

Help me out here people, whats going on here?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I am trying to figure out if this is actually a real question or if you see all of the other threads in this section and you are trolling?


----------



## Rango (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes sir...I have specificly come to a forum about marrage just to troll, not to be disrespectfull to this forum...but please, theres' at least 200 other forums that are much better suited for trolling.

Ok, yeah...I'll look & see what worked for Jane & Jim & apply that to my situation, there...proplem solved. No need for any new post around here, its all been discussed & solved for every situation & every type of couple. Awesome!!!


I get about 15mins of computer time a day, & my 15mins is up explaining bs to u when I could have been searching.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, a no would have been quite adequate. That being said, take all of that anger you just showed, grab your wife, then show her how much you want her. The worst that can happen is she says no.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Rango said:


> Not sure if that would work for me, & plus the wife seems to initiate sex the most, I think she can tell I want it...but then again I want it everyday, so it no secret to her. Due to the fact that she initiates it the most, most likely waiting for me to ask for it, I think she actually wants me to ask for it. For some stupid reason, I'm usually kinda reserved from asking for it, "_ah, she probably doesnt want me right now_ So, we end up going to be without because I didnt ask, then she might think I dont want her.


Yes, it is stupid... she WANTS you to show her your passion for her, any wife with a SEX DRIVE in love with her husband WANTS this, make no mistake about it. If you do this, your sex life will improve, could be leaps & bounds. 

Your little situation described here is one of the very reasons me & my husband MISSED each other for near 20 years of marraige -only having sex once , sometimes twice a week, when he would have LOVED everyday or at least 4 to 5 times a week. 

Now in our 40's we go at it about 5-6 times a week- now that we both pursue each other, NOT hiding our passion & desire but lavishing it. 

Take it from me, a Mid life wife who was married to Mr . Passivity (I do love the man but this did NOT help our marriage bed) who wanted it like mad, but didn't pursue me enough, he was LIKE YOU, not into showing his passion for me outright, but hiding it -he was too afraid of me rejecting him. Sad to say, I did have a hand in hurting him with 6 yrs of infertility and wanting his SPERM over his PLEASURE, I am not innocent in that , plus being sexually inhibited on top of this. BUT I always had a healthy sex drive & he knew that, always INTO it greatly when he got me going. He had something marvelous to work with -had he tried to revv my engine more so - showing his passion to fuel mine. Plus I initiated alot also. 

You know what this led too (his not pursuing much) ..... I started to think I would be *bothering *him in the middle of the night when I was in the mood, that he would rather sleep than bang me. So half the time I masterbated. When I did wake him up , he gladly had sex with me, but he never said "Baby, do this more often, you can wake me up anytime!! " -he was too quiet, not very expressive on how he was feeling. I wish he had been more vulnerable with me about his feelings. (We have that NOW) 

Our lack of communication about sex, and how we were feeling, what we wanted - these are things both regret now.


Show your wife your passion for her.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

What do you mean by ask? Like, literally ask, "Would you like to have sex?" Why not just grab her and kiss her or something?


----------

